

Brazil announces secure email to counter US spying - 1337biz
http://www.france24.com/en/20131014-brazil-announces-secure-email-counter-us-spying

======
bsullivan01
I'm surprised they didn't have their their government emails. But they should
know that if NSA _really_ wants them, suitcases of cash will exchange hands to
get the key...

